# Umwandlung Hexadezimal->Dezimal



## katarina (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Monatag eine EDV Klausur und habe leider in einer Vorlesung gefehlt.
Kann mir jemand BITTE BITTE helfen bei folgenden Aufgaben:

Aufgabe 1: Wandeln Sie folgende Hexadezimalzahlen in Dezimalzahlen um.
a) C6  b) D5

Aufgabe 2: Wandeln Sie folgende Dualzahlen in Dezimalzahlen um.
a) 1111 b.) 11010

Augabe 3:
Stellen Sie den Buchstaben m mit EBCDIC durch eine 8-bit-Folge dar. Interpretieren Sie diese Folge als Dualzahl und wandeln Sie diese in eine Dezimalzahl um.

Aufgabe 4:
Welche ASCII-Zeichen stellen folgende Bytes dar?
a) 0L0L00L0

Aufgabe 5:
Ein Supermarkt möchte seine Artikelnummern weder in ASCII noch in EBCDIC codieren, sondern rein binär (als Dualzahl).Wieviel bit werden gebraucht, wenn max. 4400 verschiedene Artikel werden?

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum 

D A N K E !!
katarina


----------



## Nirraven (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn das in Visual Basic programmiert werden soll, ist es das richtige Forum.


----------



## katarina (11. Mai 2006)

Nein, das soll nicht "programmiert" werden. Offensichtlich ist das so einfach, dass wir die Lösung in der Klausur hinschreiben müssen.
Das sind wirklcih nur Grundlagen EDV (Flussdiagramme, Nassi-Schneidermann Diagramme, SQL Abfragen)...

Es ist wahrscheinlich für Euch zu einfach 

katarina


----------



## deepthroat (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo katarina und willkommen auf tutorials.de!

Also das richtige Forum ist es ja dann nicht unbedingt.

Zu 1) und 2): das kannst du mit dem Windows Taschenrechner ausrechnen. Das bringt dir aber fast genausoviel als wenn ich es jetzt hingeschrieben hätte. Da mußt du schon mal in deine Unterlagen schauen oder im Netz suchen (z.B. http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/praxis/converter.htm)

Zu 3) Keine Ahnung.  Aber wozu gibt's das Internet: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBCDIC

Zu 4) Da mußt du die Zahl am besten erstmal umrechnen (nach dezimal oder hexadezimal) und in eine Tabelle kucken welches Zeichen da rauskommt.

Zu 5) Da mußt du nur den log zur Basis 2 bilden und auf die nächstgrößere ganze Zahl aufrunden.

Gruß


----------



## katarina (11. Mai 2006)

Jetzt sehe ich dass ich ein "Grünschnabel" bin...OK -)

Vielen Dank deepthroat, ich werde es versuchen...mal sehen ob ich das schaffe :-(


----------



## DrSoong (11. Mai 2006)

Zu 5) Den Logarythmus zur Basis 2 findest du normalerweise auf keinem Rechner, du kannst aber in diesem Fall ganz einfach mit dem *ln* (Logarythmus Naturalis, den kennt jeder Rechner) rechnen:


> log2 = ln / ln(2)




Der Doc!


----------



## katarina (11. Mai 2006)

vielen Dank Dr. Soong

Vielleicht entwickele ich ja durch dieses Forum eine Liebe zum programmieren...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2006)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu 5) Den Logarythmus zur Basis 2 […]


<dudenmodus>Wobei der Logar*i*thmus nichts mit dem Rhythmus zu tun hat und deswegen auch nicht mit Ypsilon geschrieben wird </dudenmodus>


----------



## DrSoong (12. Mai 2006)

Sorry, war mit dem Kopf schon beim Fußball, alternativ kann man sagen, dass die ganzen Tanzshows ihre Auswirkungen hinterlassen haben .


Der Doc!


----------

